# Kayak in desperate need of a ride to Denver/Front Range CO...



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

So my poor creek boat is sitting in Albuquerque, NM right now and is longing to be reunited with the Front Range. If anyone is heading in/from that direction in the near future, PM me for more details. I can provide beer, cash money or any combination therein. 

Thanks!
Eben


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

hmmm. well i am hopefully going to baileyfest, so if nothing works out before then, and i actually go to ABQ with my truck,to pick it up. i could get it to the bailey area. prolly via 285/BV... 
tacos get shitty mpgs (relatively), so gas pitchins are never a bad thing. and of course i'll be carrying boats either way. 
i guess thats a week or two to figure it out.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Abron that could work out just fine. Guaranteed your truck gets better mileage than mine though... I'll coordinate with my friend who has the boat and will get back in touch with you.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

sounds good. i will pm you my number. if your buddy can get the boat to santa fe that would be great i suppose. we'll figure it out. i am pumped for one last CO paddling trip..!


----------

